# Maple Swirl



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I gotta swirl here finally! The fragrance isn't as strong as I would like, but maybe it will get better as it cures. It reminds me of fudge...and it's still sort of fudge-like consistency today...hope it hardens well!


----------



## TessC (Sep 19, 2009)

Those look really cool!


----------



## KigerKat (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful!  They look good enough to eat!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 19, 2009)

oh you did awesome on the color! What did you use?

Those swirls are awesome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments! I decided to use Iron Oxide golden brown because I was going to the soap supply store yesterday and I asked what they suggested for a caramel colour. I used 1 tsp mixed with a bit of glycerine. The colour came out just like I was hoping!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Very beautiful, great color, great swirls!


----------



## Pug Mom (Sep 19, 2009)

They look YUMMY!  Thanks for sharing, they are great!


----------



## Godiva (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks good enough to eat, and the swirls are great!


----------



## Sibi (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG, looking at your lovely soaps is making me hungry!!  Those look divine and I bet they smell outta this world!  I love the smell of maple.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

They are so pretty.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 19, 2009)

Great soap and I am truly jealous that you have a soap supply shop that you can shop at!! 

Jude


----------



## Melodee (Sep 19, 2009)

Those are great Juicy!  They look just like fudge - good job!

Melodee


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 19, 2009)

gorgeous! super job!


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow!  That is a perfect color and what a pretty swirl.


----------



## Milla (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow!  Beautiful swirls!  I think the color is perfect and it looks like caramel!  Great job!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for the lovely comments. Too bad this one has to cure for so long. I will admire it from afar though.


----------



## Bnky (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome swirls!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 20, 2009)

Really yummy Juicy, I love the colour too


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 21, 2009)

It does look like fudge! Very yummy.


----------



## MsBien (Sep 22, 2009)

That color is gorgeous, and the swirl looks great too!


----------



## tincanac (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow Juicy

those are sublime!  I think your soaps should come with one of the DO NOT EAT warnings!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

_"Juicybath2's account has been delted. Admin has determined her attitiude and bahavior to be detrimental to our community."_


----------



## wonderland (Sep 23, 2009)

wow, that soap looks delicious!  too bad you can't be around anymore to post more of your lovely creations.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 28, 2009)

very nice looking.


----------

